# Asus AI Suite 3 for older motherboard



## Warrax (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello, I have older socket 775 motherboard, Asus p5q deluxe, but promoted EPU-6 is not working. After installing, while trying run, it just puts some error message. Probably is made for windows XP.

Will Asus AI suite 3 work instead? On such old chipset, motherboard? I have windows 7 64 bit. I need anything, that can do this: While still overclocked, in idle, I can set low voltage, and speedstep still works, so it decrease CPU multiplier to 6x. I have wattmeter, differance is 20W, and I'm lot in idle, or watching video, reading something. I dont have money for upgrade unfortunately, maybe next year. It really piss me off, that when I overclock, auto-decreasing voltage stops funcioning, and it draws +20 W in idle. 

My questions are:

Will Asus Suite 3 work with that MB and p45 chipset? If not, is there earlier version that work? Is there any program, that can set voltages, while overclock etc? 

The most important : where can I find download link for AI asus Suite? I cannot find any. Ive tried several times to find it, but without success. 

I apprietiate any help, how to make computer using low power states, low voltage in idle, while in load, be able to overclock, so rise FSB up etc...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2020)

Try it and see...no harm can happen.

Overclock from the bios, not software...

Aisuite can be downloaded from any asus motherboard page (support).

As far as low idle voltage and ramping up, that's called an offset. Here is a great guide for overclocking that platform...








						HOWTO: Overclock C2Q (Quads) and C2D (Duals) - A Guide v1.1
					

HOWTO: Overclock C2Q (Quads) and C2D (Duals) - A Guide v1.7  Edited on 08-Jun-2008: Guide is now version 1.7 – added a 2nd example minimizing the vcores on my system.  Before you continue, I wrote this guide with the newbie in mind, so please don't reply criticizing it for being too simplistic...




					www.overclockers.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

P5Q Deluxe - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				




Ask Asus for help on that.

Also if you havent done this already update to second to last bios.






						P5Q Deluxe - Support
					






					www.asus.com


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 21, 2020)

You could try ThrottleStop for Vcore control (it requires unlocked multi CPU for Vcore adjustment option to work).
FSB can be changed with SetFSB (latest version is not free, but since you have old board - you can use older one just pick correct clock gen for your board).

As for download link : LINK, just click on "_Show All_" under *Utilities*.
AI Suite v1.xx is available as download option under Vista x64 (again : you must click on "*show all*" option under "Utilities" to see it).


----------



## Warrax (Mar 21, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> As for download link : LINK, just click on "_Show All_" under *Utilities*.
> AI Suite v1.xx is available as download option under Vista x64 (again : you must click on "*show all*" option under "Utilities" to see it).



I don't see there Asus Suite II or III. Only EPU-6 which don't work (probably because I've overclocked? Need to have all set to auto in BIOS?) (aH I see you said under vista x64. Too bad asus suite 1, supports everything except windows 7. This cannot be real lol. Even Windows XP. Ok, seems what was I affraid. They didnt extend it to Windows 7, as vista and XP was earlier. And then they made asus AI suite 2 for windows 7 but seems, it doesnt support my mobo)

When I check some other but latest motherboards, like B75 chipset https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/B75MPLUS/HelpDesk_Download/

...they have ASUS AI Suite II in the list. Does that mean, that Asus AI Suite doesn't support my MOBO? Seems so. EPU-6 doesnt work, it fails during installation. Ok, I go to try Asus AI Suite II anyway, and try if it is working.

Btw, thanks another users for their help and posts too. That guide seems good, what is worse, I dont see offset options in BIOS, and that strange, as Asus p5Q deluxe was high-end motherboard for overclockers.

EDIT: Ok, Asus AI suite 2 failed, it poped message during installation "Your device is not supported". Tried EPU-6 version in directory, which was in Asus suite 2 installation files, this time, it didn't show anything, just installed, and nothing happened.
Seems, my power saving options are screwed, and dont see any offset Vcore anything in BIOS. So the only way how to save energy in idle is to set all to auto, which mean slow CPU with stock speeds. I probably try to get cheap Xeon , or maybe go with E8600 dual core for power saving, setting all to auto? Damn I was looking forward for overclocked 4-core E5450, but I have so daily cycle right now, computer stays lots of time in idle, I need to go away from computer too often during day. Great.
I try to check those old FSB set programs, seems like last hope.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Your os is screwed up

Sometimes software for vista works in 7.


----------

